# Watch Dogs: uscita 27 Maggio 2014. PS3, PS4, Xbox 360 Xbox One.



## admin (15 Maggio 2014)

Ci siamo quasi. Mancano pochissimi giorni all'uscita nei negozi dell'attesissimo Watch Dogs. Sarà disponibile per quasi tutte le piattaforme, di nuovissima e precedente generazione: PS3, PS4, Xbox360 e Xbox One.

Ma cerchiamo di capirne di più. Di che genere di videogioco si tratta? Qual è la trama? 

Si tratta di un free roaming con all'interno una componente di esplorazione dei vari luoghi che il videogiocatore visiterà. Sarà possibile, come nella serie GTA, guidare diversi veicoli. Dalle macchine alle moto.

Le meccaniche di gioco sono innovative. 

Il gioco è ambientato in una Chicago futuristica ed il videogiocatore vestirà i panni di Aiden Pearce, l'unico protagonista del gioco. Un hacker che può introdursi in vari sistemi elettronici e rubare dati. La trama ricorda quella della serie tv Person of interest. Saranno disponibili più di 100 sistemi di hacking. 

Le missioni con le quali confrontarsi saranno diverse. Pearce potrebbe essere incaricato di uccidere qualcuno, di scortare personaggi o di fuggire dagli inseguimenti della polizia. Le meccaniche di gioco sono quelle degli sparatutto in terza persona con coperture e modalità stealth. 


Qui in basso, dal secondo post in poi, i video trailer di Watch Dogs.


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2014)




----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2014)




----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2014)

[video=youtube;y0v22TUGG_8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?list=PL18A5A2C4BD2BBB11&v=y0v22TUGG_8[/video]


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2014)

[video=youtube;9OHubvrraaI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?list=PL18A5A2C4BD2BBB11&v=9OHubvrraaI[/video]


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2014)

[video=youtube;VgvVPVMhRGQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?list=PL18A5A2C4BD2BBB11&v=VgvVPVMhRGQ[/video]


----------



## Liuke (15 Maggio 2014)

Troppa attesa, si rilevera' un flop secondo me. Visto anche il fatto che l'uscita e' stata rimandata perchè era considerato troppo ripetitivo...


----------



## Lollo interista (15 Maggio 2014)

Liuke ha scritto:


> Troppa attesa, si rilevera' un flop secondo me. Visto anche il fatto che l'uscita e' stata rimandata perchè era considerato troppo ripetitivo...



Imo Ubisoft ha rimandato l'uscita per non intralciare l'ultimo AC


----------



## Butcher (15 Maggio 2014)

Sinceramente non mi attira proprio.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Maggio 2014)

Aspetto da anni questo gioco! Sarà un gran giocone, ne sono certo.
Aiden Pearce mi sembra un grandissimo protagonista


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Maggio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Imo Ubisoft ha rimandato l'uscita per non intralciare l'ultimo AC



capirai...ac ormai non se lo **** più nessuno(o quasi) devono farlo finire.


----------



## Ale (18 Maggio 2014)

lo prenderò, ma non subito a 60 euro, aspetterò settembre, quando quelli che lo avranno finito lo venderanno a meta prezzo.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (27 Maggio 2014)

Ho visto alcuni video, e sinceramente mi pare un bel gioco ma nulla di rivoluzionario come dicevano. Di sicuro darò la precedenza ad altri acquisti come Dark Souls prima di pensare di comprarlo.

Voi invece, che ne pensate?


----------



## Gekyn (27 Maggio 2014)

Preso........


----------



## Jino (27 Maggio 2014)

Ditemi com'è tra qualche giorno cosi valuto se prenderlo


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Maggio 2014)

Leggendo in giro pare che sia una mezza delusione.Bel gioco,ma hype ingiustificato.


----------



## Butcher (27 Maggio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Leggendo in giro pare che sia una mezza delusione.Bel gioco,ma hype ingiustificato.



Del resto è Ubisoft. Ottima software house ma non sforna capolavori.


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Maggio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Leggendo in giro pare che sia una mezza delusione.Bel gioco,ma hype ingiustificato.


Diciamo che graficamente non è il massimo e su youtube girava un video dove il gioco con le impostazioni grafiche massime, presentava un motore grafico non entusiasmante, specie se guardiamo altri giochi di questa generazione.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Maggio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Diciamo che graficamente non è il massimo e su youtube girava un video dove il gioco con le impostazioni grafiche massime, presentava un motore grafico non entusiasmante, specie se guardiamo altri giochi di questa generazione.



Io mi riferivo prettamente al gameplay,però in effetti ho letto che,anche su PC high-end,la grafica è visibilmente peggiore rispetto a quella mostrata lo scorso anno all'E3.


----------



## Liuke (27 Maggio 2014)

Io nn so se prenderlo per ps3 visto che la 4 ancora non posso farmela...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Maggio 2014)

non mi interessa la grafica a me, dai video su YT vedo che è cmq accettabile...l'importante è il gioco


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Maggio 2014)

Cmq ho letto che tanti sono rimasti contenti, grafica buonissima e ci sono tante cose da fare tra missioni principali e secondarie. E si può cazzeggiare alla grande xD


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (28 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> non mi interessa la grafica a me, dai video su YT vedo che è cmq accettabile...l'importante è il gioco


Concordo, anche secondo me la grafica non è la cosa importante


----------



## juventino (28 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Cmq ho letto che tanti sono rimasti contenti, grafica buonissima e ci *sono tante cose da fare tra missioni principali e secondarie*. E si può cazzeggiare alla grande xD



Questa è secondo me la cosa più importante.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Maggio 2014)

ci sto giocando in queste ore. Graficamente in game molto buono (video di alto livello), missioni secondarie che di per sè durano anche 10 ore, oltre alle 11 previste per la campagna singola. Rubare i conti in banca delle persone e poi incassare agli sportelli è una figata  upgrade del personaggio fatto bene (abilità personali, di hacking, di guida, combattimento, ecc). Tecnica di sparo e di riparo simile ad Uncharted. Per me che vada pazzo per i free roaming è senza dubbio un giocone. Un must have per tutti gli amanti del genere.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (28 Maggio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> ci sto giocando in queste ore. Graficamente in game molto buono (video di alto livello), missioni secondarie che di per sè durano anche 10 ore, oltre alle 11 previste per la campagna singola. Rubare i conti in banca delle persone e poi incassare agli sportelli è una figata  upgrade del personaggio fatto bene (abilità personali, di hacking, di guida, combattimento, ecc). Tecnica di sparo e di riparo simile ad Uncharted. Per me che vada pazzo per i free roaming è senza dubbio un giocone. Un must have per tutti gli amanti del genere.



Ma sentivo di 20-30 ore di campagna......


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Maggio 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Ma sentivo di 20-30 ore di campagna......



io avevo letto così in giro (20 ore tra principali e secondarie) magari saranno invece 30 ore tra principali e secondarie... ad ogni modo lo scoprirò con certezza soltanto giocando  personalmente cmq faccio sempre prima la campagna principale e poi alla fine cazzeggio con le secondarie fino a quando non mi stufo


----------



## Jino (28 Maggio 2014)

Se mi confermate anche tra qualche giorno che è bello il mese prossimo lo prendo


----------



## BB7 (28 Maggio 2014)

La recensione su SpazioGames parla chiaro, ottimo gioco ma che poteva essere perfetto con una trama meno banale e altri piccoli dettagli


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Maggio 2014)

BB7 ha scritto:


> La recensione su SpazioGames parla chiaro, ottimo gioco ma che poteva essere perfetto con una trama meno banale e altri piccoli dettagli



Anch'io ho visto la recensione di Spazio e hanno ragione perchè Ubisoft lo spacciava come gioco rivoluzionario, gioco imbattibile di quà e di là e invece pare essere come GTA 5 e quindi un ottimissimo gioco, ma non il capolavoro insuperabile che doveva essere.

Detto questo lo prenderò sicuramente e non vedo l'ora di giocarci!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (29 Maggio 2014)

alla mia ragazza non è piaciuto,parla del classico free roaming alla GTA con un pizzico di assassin's creed...niente di innovativo insomma


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Maggio 2014)

scusate ma mi speigate perchè se lo acquisto sullo store della One costa 69,99 ??? non c'è packaging non c'è spedizione e non c'è Bluray.. non capisco perchè fanno lo stesso prezzo ... allora tanto vale che io vada a comprarmelo da media world cosi quando è finito lo restituisco .


----------



## vota DC (29 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Anch'io ho visto la recensione di Spazio e hanno ragione perchè Ubisoft lo spacciava come gioco rivoluzionario, gioco imbattibile di quà e di là e invece pare essere come GTA 5 e quindi un ottimissimo gioco, ma non il capolavoro insuperabile che doveva essere.
> 
> Detto questo lo prenderò sicuramente e non vedo l'ora di giocarci!



Eeheheh però se uno vede che è pubblicato da Ubisoft (che mette una fretta tremenda agli sviluppatori, basti vedere l'incompletezza di Heroes of Might and Magic VI) e che funziona anche sulle console vecchie è ovvio che non può essere il supergioco pompatissimo che viene promesso.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Giugno 2014)

oh, posso dirvi che mi sta piacendo un casino ... mi devo ricredere , l'ho comprato un pò senza convinzione


----------



## iceman. (16 Luglio 2014)

Preso ieri, anche a me ha un po' deluso, mix tra gta e assassins, online deve essere una figata però..comunque è un peccato, perché anche a livello di single player si sarebbe potuto fare di più, son curioso di vedere quanto lo valutano a gs se lo riporto indietro tra una decina di giorni ahahahahha


----------



## Ale (17 Luglio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> scusate ma mi speigate perchè se lo acquisto sullo store della One costa 69,99 ??? non c'è packaging non c'è spedizione e non c'è Bluray.. non capisco perchè fanno lo stesso prezzo ... *allora tanto vale che io vada a comprarmelo da media world cosi quando è finito lo restituisco* .



infatti. sono dei barboni, potrebbero scontarlo che so, di 10-15 euro e uno se lo scarica da casa.


----------



## Ale (17 Luglio 2014)

Sarà il mio prossimo gioco.


----------



## Ale (18 Luglio 2014)

Prendendo un gioco usato con i codici già utilizzati preclude a chi lo compra di poter giocare online ?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Luglio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> Prendendo un gioco usato con i codici già utilizzati preclude a chi lo compra di poter giocare online ?



si, lo preclude. L'unica via è comprare dei nuovi codici separatamente ma non so se si possa fare.


----------



## iceman. (21 Luglio 2014)

Oggi lo riporto indietro a gs, l'ho finito ma l'online anche dai video non sembra un gran che , anche se non l'ho provato, chissà quanto lo valutano, pagato 70 euro 10 giorni fa.


----------



## Ale (21 Luglio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Oggi lo riporto indietro a gs, l'ho finito ma l'online anche dai video non sembra un gran che , anche se non l'ho provato, chissà quanto lo valutano, pagato 70 euro 10 giorni fa.



15 euro se va bene. io l'ho appena comprato su ebay usato con ancora i codici inutilizzati e l'ho pagato 37.50


----------



## iceman. (21 Luglio 2014)

20 euro ahhahaha, vabbè me lo sono tenuto.

ale ma hai la ps3 o la 4?


----------



## Ale (21 Luglio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> 20 euro ahhahaha, vabbè me lo sono tenuto.
> 
> ale ma hai la ps3 o la 4?



la 4.


----------



## iceman. (21 Luglio 2014)

pure io..


----------



## Ale (21 Luglio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> pure io..



se quello che me l'ha venduto non mi ha preso in giro e non ha usato l'online, allora ti spacco il deretano


----------



## Ale (24 Luglio 2014)

ok è arrivato e l'ho cominciato. Sembra stratosferico.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Ottobre 2014)

Vorrei acquistarlo...come vi sembra???


----------



## Canonista (11 Ottobre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Vorrei acquistarlo...come vi sembra???



Siamo in due


----------



## Jino (11 Ottobre 2014)

Si ci sto pensando pure io per PS4  Com'è?


----------

